# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  لا اله الا الله  سيدنا محمد رسول الله

## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من كل فئه من افراد الفرقه الاولى بنبعتلك باقة ورد وبنقول لحضرتك كل سنه وحضرتك طيبة


شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك منا أجمل تحية . 


حبيبى يا رسول الله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أشكركم على التهنئة الرقيقة بعيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات 

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووور

----------

